# Poured sugar molds



## iamsamscott (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everybody,

i do a lot of sugar at home but the one thing limiting me is my lack of molds and sheeting.
Does anybody know were i can get some sort very inexpensive sheeting for pouring sugar. also does anybody know were i can get decent silicone sugar molds on the cheap. i don't mind 2nd hand

Thank you very much person who responds


----------

